# aftermarket clutch for vermeer 352



## jsk (May 22, 2010)

well ifinally found a stump grinder and now the clutch is smoked. So i was wondering if I can buy a electric clutch for it aftermarket, or is everything vermeer only. Also wondering how does this machine compare to a rayco rg50. The vermeer has athe 34 turbo diesel. .
thanks
jason


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 22, 2010)

jsk said:


> well ifinally found a stump grinder and now the clutch is smoked. So i was wondering if I can buy a electric clutch for it aftermarket, or is everything vermeer only. Also wondering how does this machine compare to a rayco rg50. The vermeer has athe 34 turbo diesel. .
> thanks
> jason



Don't know about the clutch but the size fits between the smaller grinders (Rayco 1625, Vermeer 252, Carlton 2400) and the larger ones (Rayco RG50, Vermeer SC60, Carlton 7015) It is a step up in size and boasts a diesel but it's still a smaller, less powerful machine.


----------



## Plyscamp (May 23, 2010)

Unfortunatly Ogura (clutch manufacturer) only deals with original equipment manufacturers. There is nothing available in the aftermarket.


----------



## jsk (May 23, 2010)

*clutch*

bummer. I was wondering if that would be the case.Are most of the clutches on these self propelled stump grinders electric clutches. 

jason


----------



## NCgrinder (May 28, 2010)

Plyscamp said:


> Unfortunatly Ogura (clutch manufacturer) only deals with original equipment manufacturers. There is nothing available in the aftermarket.



I'm looking at repowering my 252 with a new Kohler 38 HP. My current 25 has 29.9 lb/ft torque rating...The 38 has nearly 60 lb/ft and I doubt the stock clutch will hold that much increased torque.....So, my question is ,where can I buy an electric clutch for the 38HP Kohler??? Any other mfrs/suppliers other than Ogura???...The shaft sizes are the same dia.
Along with the new engine ,I'm considering going from 2 drive belts to 3 belts from the clutch to the countershaft and a wider 6-groove belt on the countershft to cutter shaft. I'm having a new countershaft made to 1 1/2" (from 1 1/4" stock)

Stan


----------



## Mowingman (May 28, 2010)

Warner is the main manufacturer of electric clutches for ZTR mowers and other lawn/ garden/ tree equipment. Ogura is actually relativly new in this game, and a very minor, but growing player.
It should be easy to find a Warner clutch that will fit your 38HP Kohler engine. Warner clutches are available through many aftermarket suppliers. You might have to contact Warner directly to see what clutch they recommend. Then, about any small engine repair/sales shop, can order it for you.


----------



## Plyscamp (May 29, 2010)

I run a Lombardini 28 HP Diesel on my SC252 with 65 foot Lbs. of torque. I am still using the standard Ogura clutch with no problems. Instead of 500 hours I probably get 300 hours. With the increased production I could care less about the shorter life. I will grind more wood in 300 hours than I would at 500 hours with the lower toque rating. The engine belts I use are 2 Each Gates BX65 raw edge. For the lower belts I run 3 Each BX45 raw edge belts. And I have converted the upper shaft to 1.5" Dia. I have been running this combination for 3 or 4 years so it is tried and true.


----------

